# Vito at Famous



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Got to met Vito (Joe Gannascoli) from The Sopranos and Gene Arganese at the Arganese event at Famous Smoke Shop, Easton, PA.

Bought a box of the new ML3 Robustos, signed by Gene, and the freebies that came with it.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

awesome man, smokes look good


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Pretty sweet there!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice pick up!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

that would've been fun... wish I could've gone for that - but a 9-hour drive would be a bit much for an afternoon's fun, right? :errrr:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats too cool. Did he grab your ass?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Thats too cool. Did he grab your ass?


I was thinking the same thing:roflmao:


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

ngetal said:


> that would've been fun... wish I could've gone for that - but a 9-hour drive would be a bit much for an afternoon's fun, right? :errrr:


How long does the border crossing ritual take you? We are right by the border in Detroit, and had thought about going over, but probably won't.

In the words of Jason Michael Carroll "if there's somethin' goin' on within a hundred miles from home, ya gonna hear me V8 sing." Of course, my wallet reserves the right to change that ) =

We are huge Soprano's fans here. Every season on DVD, tried a few of the CAO Sopranos cigars, I'm going to keep an eye open for the Vito's as well!


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Thats too cool. Did he grab your ass?


No. He was a real down to earth guy. And Gene was friendly as hell and all he wanted to do was talk tobacco and cigars. It was a good afternoon.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

TravelingJ said:


> I'm going to keep an eye open for the Vito's as well!


He said mid October for his release. He had final production boxes there and they look really really neat. 1 cigars gonna be mild, the other one is gonna be full. He said he'll be back again touring the shops when the cigars release.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad you had a good time. you will love that box of ML3's. Vito will be traveling across the country when they release


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Doogie said:


> Glad you had a good time. you will love that box of ML3's. Vito will be traveling across the country when they release[/QUOTE
> 
> If you notice in the box pic, there is already 1 missing and it was good. Smoked it at a pig roast yesterday.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

TravelingJ said:


> How long does the border crossing ritual take you? We are right by the border in Detroit, and had thought about going over, but probably won't.
> 
> In the words of Jason Michael Carroll "if there's somethin' goin' on within a hundred miles from home, ya gonna hear me V8 sing." Of course, my wallet reserves the right to change that ) =
> 
> We are huge Soprano's fans here. Every season on DVD, tried a few of the CAO Sopranos cigars, I'm going to keep an eye open for the Vito's as well!


border crossing? depends where, what day of the week, what time of day... how bored the dude at the customs shack is...  in the 4 or 5 times I've been across so far this year, I've had it range from under a half hour to over an hour - but the actually 'delay' mostly depends on the traffic waiting to cross. usually, it's maybe a few minutes chit-chat when I get to the gate

'course, I was waiting on one of the deck herf guys to jump in with a :roflmao: at my comment about the drive...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice, looks like you had a blast and got some good smokes. Thanks for posting Ron


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-ups! That was a great event - shame I missed you.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I wish I could have made it. :frown:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey-

Where's Vito's other hand in that picture


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice and I don't want to know where Johnnycakes other hand was


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Hey-
> 
> Where's Vito's other hand in that picture


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

azpostal said:


> Very nice and I don't want to know where Johnnycakes other hand was


I hope it was *above the belt*


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks like a good day. (especially since there was no ass grabbing).


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

mhlatke said:


> Nice pick-ups! That was a great event - shame I missed you.


what time were you there at?


----------



## jrg0215 (Jul 22, 2008)

hey, this is joe gannascoli, i don't go for the *** shit, so if we meet in person, say it to my face and we will talk about it. somewhere outside. I'm no tough guy but its ****in old already. lets keep it tobaccowy, thanks joe


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

ronhoffman2 said:


> what time were you there at?


I was there early - before 12 - and left around 2:30. I think I may have seen your back - I remember seeing someone in a Nub shirt.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

jrg0215 said:


> hey, this is joe gannascoli
> lets keep it tobaccowy, thanks joe


heya Joe

good to see you on board here, sorry I missed out on the event at Famous - kinda a hefty drive from my home town 

I see from your profile that you're a chef - what sorta stuff do you like to make?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

ngetal said:


> heya Joe
> 
> good to see you on board here, sorry I missed out on the event at Famous - kinda a hefty drive from my home town
> 
> I see from your profile that you're a chef - what sorta stuff do you like to make?


Probably fruit pies
BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great smokes, looks like you had a good time.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

looks like fun


----------



## jrg0215 (Jul 22, 2008)

it was french cuisine, and i guess the kid with the fruit pies remark didnt see my post.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

I have no class, since I've been out of school for over 20 years... 
others - who knows what their excuse is


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

jrg0215 said:


> hey, this is joe gannascoli, i don't go for the *** shit, so if we meet in person, say it to my face and we will talk about it. somewhere outside. I'm no tough guy but its ****in old already. lets keep it tobaccowy, thanks joe


Wow someone is very touchy feelly on the gender subject!!!!:angry:


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

ngetal said:


> heya Joe
> 
> good to see you on board here, sorry I missed out on the event at Famous - kinda a hefty drive from my home town
> 
> I see from your profile that you're a chef - what sorta stuff do you like to make?


I think he actually had a cookbook or two there. If my g/f were there maybe she would've picked one up, but I don't do the cooking thing.


----------

